# DAY 152-NEW PICS at the end



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Marcie, our first freshener is on day 142 (we were a little confused two weeks ago when she had her 'possible' due date which we didn't think was really it, but she was acting strangely. Anyway, day 150 came and went, and here we are on day 142, the real day 142. She isn't that big, her udder has come in just a little bit more than a few weeks ago, and we actually think she will kid this week. Her smaller size has me spooked that she might just have one in there. While that is good for a first freshener-I can't help but be scared that one baby might be too big for a girl who is having babies for the first time. FINGERS CROSSED for a healthy whatever it is....will keep you posted!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 142....what will she have?*

well if she is a deep bodied doe she could be hiding twins.

Keep us posted -- I dont have any does to kid so I am just happy relaxing without the worries but I love to hear about the kiddos born


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Day 142....what will she have?*

I know you are lucky! From now on I'm going to try to get them all bred close together so I can worry about all of them together! I sure hope all goes well with whatever is in there.... ray:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Day 142....what will she have?*


Isn't there ANYONE out there with experience with first freshener small udders? She is day 143 today....PLEASE make me feel better?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 142....what will she have?*

well what does it look like? do you have a picture?

Nigerians tend to kid out between 145 and 149 so she has time yet to grow more of an udder. FF rarely have those huge udders you see posted by us showing off the udders on our does. As long as it has a couple ounces of colostrum the kids will be fine and get the nutrients they need. If you have to supplement with a bottle for a couple days till her milk comes in more then you do but thats rarely needed.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 142....what will she have?*

Please post a pic if you can. Yes...I do have experience with a bitty uddered FF...I though she had a teeny udder because she was way too young to be bred( oops at 4 months old, kidded at 9 months) BUT...She's had 3 pregnancies and healthy deliveries including her first and her udder grew minimally. She's ALL glandular tissue with nothing extra for capacity and she fed 2 sets of twins and a single very well, I did worry the first few days because I didn't think the kids were getting enough so I did supplement with 2oz twice a day for the first 3-4 days after that they did well and had very nice round belllies.

Heres the link to Angels FF udder.
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2161&start=0&hilit=Angels+udder

Her 2nd freshening
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9225&start=0&hilit=Angels+udder
Her 3rd looked similar to the 2nd....improved size but still small and firm compared to my other girls.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Day 142....what will she have?*

Thanks guys...she just has me a little worried. She is pregnant-we really think as we have felt kid movements howver her udder is small. I will try to take pics tomorrow-it is smaller than yours, Liz. We will see...we are only on day 143 today. I have heard they can bag up quickly in some cases. Like I said, if I get a chance tomorrow, I will take pics-if not, an update and pics on Wednesday-I have more time off then. thanks for the support...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 142....what will she have?*

is there any way she could have been bred later? just incase she passes this due date. Just thinking maybe a younger buck might have gotten her?

I will wait to speculate more till I see her udder if you can get a picture


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Day 142....what will she have?*

Nope...no other buck...this is it. Now or never!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Day 142....what will she have?*

I could be wrong (someone with more NDDG experience correct me) but some of them even not FF just do not have the large capacity udders. We have one doe the is not known for high milk production but is a striking buckskin with blue eyes who had barely and udder up until 24 hours prior to delivery. The morning before she delivered her little udder tripled in size - thats how we knew to keep checking on her throughout that day.

So try not to worry yourself too much... the wait can be tough enough as it is. :hug:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Day 142....what will she have?*

You are right. The wait is DEFINITELY hard enough. Tomorrow is day 145...hopefully we will know by the end of the week what her udder is like...heehee-and what the kid(s) look like. I'm hoping for doelings...but most importantly healthy babies!~


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Day 142....what will she have?*

I've heard of some does that don't even bag up until they are in labor. 
Best of luck on an easy delivery & healthy kid(s)!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

So we are on day 147 now-and of course, I am getting a bit nervous...she is a first freshener, no udder to speak of (Maybe a VERY, VERY small one) and the ligs are loose/soft. She has had some discharge, is rubbing on everything, nibbling at her side constantly, and not eating much. There is the update! Keep sending positive, healthy kidding vibes-we need it!!! Can they go over day 150 safely?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

My doe went to 153 and didnt have an udder until RIGHT when I saw the bubble! Hang in there!!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

We had one this spring that went to 159 days but we were given a weeks span for breeding.

How bout we start a pool to distract you from being nervous? I am going to guess that she kids tomorrow night after 8pm. LOL :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Hmmmm Im gonna say she kids sunday!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

I say within 24 hours AND at least one :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

My Bootsie went to 153 and had a single buckling with her 5th freshening...all was good with both of them too.

My guess will be that she knows just how nervous you are and she'll likely wait til almost midnite on day 149 to push those girls out.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Ok great-I love the pool idea. I like the guesses so far too-doelings-I like the sound of it! I'm just being impatient. Sorry guys. I'm a classic newbie-can't wait for the babies! I will keep you posted for sure!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

How is she today?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

About the same, maybe eating less. I rememberd today that she was with the buck for two days-so TECHNICALLY today could be day 147. I'm being hopeful here. She is totally acting like early labor but waiting and waiting. Her ligs are tricky...I think they are gone and then they are back. They are looser, like rolling. Does that make sense?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Oh-and when do you know something is wrong?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

know something is wrong? when she pushes and nothing progresses


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Ok-that is simple enough. I'm still such a kidding newbie. She is not as big as my other doe who kidded, but then again she is a first freshener. She is fine. We will watch and wait! Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

:hug:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*



toth boer goats said:


> :hug:


Thanks...and just an update. Still waiting! :shocked:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Sending you lots of hugs to get you through the torture of waiting!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Still hanging strong-but I'm optimistic that it won't be TOO much longer...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Come on lets get going! I gotta win the bet lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

LOL Laura!

I hope things go great for you logansmommy!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Well Laura, unless anyone else guesses, you will win-she is still holding...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

LOL.... I predicted that she would wait til just before Midnight on day 149....which would be today right?

Is she showing any sign of being close?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

yay lol.....she needs to hurry! We are all waiting lol


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Whoops Liz! I forgot about that one...I thought Laura's Sunday bet was the latest. So yes, today is 149 or 150 (she was with the buck for 2 days)...where is my brain? (one guess-waiting for goat babies!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Wether she goes now or in a few days...you know there'll be babies soon!( I hope it's now and not later...for your sanity's sake!)


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

You know it...I (as the newbie I am) am starting to worry since we have gone past the 145 day 'deadline' per say. I know they can-my first doe kidded at 148. Just figuring out what is normal. Thanks for the patience with my impatience. LOL...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

the normal for ND is 143-147 with some going as late as 155 and they are even safe to stay till 160


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Thanks for telling me that Stacey. I've been searching online and not much is out there on the topic that I could find. I just didn't know when I shouldl call my vet.


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

I have boers, and last year, i had a HUGE doe cross her legs till day 154. I couldn't believe it she was so miserable. I finally called the vet and he said to try some calcium, so i gave her some tums. The next morning i had three beautiful big babies. Don't worry it will all be just fine....just really hard to wait...and wait.......and wait  :hug:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Calcium eh? What does that do?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

does need calcium for good strong pushes


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

How many tums? She was down one lig last night-both were gone this morning. She isn't eating much-not in active labor yet-but soon hopefully. I just don't know anymore with this one. Willing to try Tums though! Will they eat them without forcing it (of course I know all are different)?


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Less than 7 hours for Liz to win the pool... 

Although, we won't know for sure if you wake up and the baby(ies) are born!! LOL


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

So anyone know how many tums?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

duno I dont give tums for calcium -- give her 4 or 5 wont hurt her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

I had given my girls 4 of the fruit flavored tums daily in the last few weeks before their due dates in previous years, now with access to good alfalfa I haven't given them.

She's sounding like she's getting closer.


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

My girls don't like tums, so i trick them into eating them! i crush up a few 3 or 4 of the maximum strength (has the most calcium) and then feed them them a mix of tums and feed straight from my hand.

It sounds like she is getting pretty close, not being interrested in feed... that's the sign i like the most --i almost always end up with babies by that evening and ligs gone. I would definately keep a real close eye on her, if she held off for this long, the babies may be pretty big. ----getting closer!! :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Did we wake up to babies??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Babies?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Nope...not yet. Day 151. We are having a full moon, and thunderstorms coming through this afternoon. Hoping...still hoping. I really don't want to call the vet. When would you do that-or on what day?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*



> Nope...not yet. Day 151. We are having a full moon, and thunderstorms coming through this afternoon. Hoping...still hoping. I really don't want to call the vet. When would you do that-or on what day?


 They can go up to 160 days with no issues..... so if nothing by then ...I would consider a vet at that time.... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

I hand bred most all my does last year, so I new the due tade, but most of my girls all went 162 days.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Well..I know when she was bred now-she was with the buck for two days and hasn't had access to one since...so we are definitely day 151. Glad to know we can go a bit longer with no problems. Hopefully it will all be done soon-with a good outcome! <<fingers crossed!>>


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Wow your girl is definitely holding out on you! I was hoping to hear about a birth by now! She's just decided to go when she's good and ready....hehe... I remember the waiting game, although we didn't know a due date for our does just a couple weeks time frame. It seems no matter what, the waiting game happens, and keeps you on edge!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*



> Hopefully it will all be done soon-with a good outcome! <<fingers crossed!>>


 :hug: ray:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Day 152

Come on babies!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Have you felt for her ligs?

Is she getting posty looking?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 152*

She seemed like she was going in labor last night. She had lots of whitish/clear discharge coming out so I thought we were on our way. She was up in the stall after the others had bedded down, so I put them outside and left her alone. She didn't mind. She stood for quite a long time, then after coming up to me and licking me for several minutes, decided to lie down and chew her cud. UGH! The first one we had kid this spring was not like this, but she wasn't a first freshener either. It seems like she has change ever so slightly each day. Her ligs are so hard to feel right now...I can feel them one time, and then the next time I can't, they roll all over the place and are way low. I just don't know what to make of it. Day 152, really?? On my second kidding ever? Someone else asked me-are you SURE she wasn't exposed to a buck at a later date, and I am ABSOLUTELY, 100% positive of the dates. I am super anal about keeping record of breeding dates, etc. SO...ARGH! Thanks for caring guys. I'm trying to have patience, but I worry something is wrong...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

We all worry....each time our goats are near to kidding....even us pro's.... :wink: it is very normal..... She just isn't ready yet....if she isn't in any distress.... she is ok .... besides they love torturing us.... it is just their way..... :hair: hang in there ...I know it isn't easy.... but we get through it and soon... you should have beautiful babies on the ground..... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Her progression sounds normal so I don't think you should be worried something is wrong at this point just because the number of days.

As many of us have mentioned we have had does go well past the "book numbers" and delivered healthy babies without problems. Keep in mind she hasn't read the book


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*DAY 152!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

And still holding. Crazy goat. I'm throwing in the towel and will try not to think about it any more. I have company coming in this weekend. It might be an eventful one if Marcie decides to do something crazy and have babies!!!!!! :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

Your welcome.... it will be ok..... we are here for you and your beautiful girl.... :hug: ray:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Here we are-day 147*

I guess I just edited my post above with my update...whoops!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: DAY 152!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Update at end*

You know what you need to do is go tell her, "Ok, I give up, I guess you are not going to ever have any babies". Walk off, She will think OK, I will go ahead and have these babies now that she thinks I am not going to. lol


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: DAY 152!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Update at end*

I agree with Lori!!

When we went through this with Water Beetle I was finally so tired of waiting "I told her she could stay pregnant"! The next day I didn't ask her my customary morning greeting of "are you going to have babies today" and she had Water Strider mid day the very next day. LOL


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: DAY 152!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Update at end*

Hang in there,,, and if she waits till you have company,,, welll,, they can be your's & her's cheering committee and root her on,, :leap: All kidding aside,,I do honestly hope all is well with your sweet silly girl and that she has these baby's for you soon,, being :hair: is no fun,,,,  How many do you think she has in there anyway???
Betty


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: DAY 152!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Update at end*

I've tried giving up and she is still holding. She is not large, but she is a first freshener. I think probably one or two. You just never know. She also has a very, very small udder formed (but I am really meaning TEENY)...hopefully it will develop during the hours ahead. I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: DAY 152!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Update at end*

Can you post a picture of her? Lets see her back end and her udder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: DAY 152!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Update at end*

Post pics of her ....like Lori described.... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: DAY 152!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Update at end*

Going to throw this out there: could she not be pregnant? No udder developement, and now on 152 from breeding date. I'm inclined to think she isn't actually bred. But a picture will help determin this much better.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: DAY 152!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Update at end*

I've had the thought too. BUT, we have felt kid movement, her ligaments are way loose, tail head is way down like should be when near kidding, etc.. (unlike my non-bred does-I've been using them for comparison), and she has been seemingly in the first stage of labor and then doesn't progress. I believe she is, but at this point-I'm starting to worry a bit. I'll try to get a picture this afternoon.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: DAY 152!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Update at end*



StaceyRoop said:


> Going to throw this out there: could she not be pregnant? No udder developement, and now on 152 from breeding date. I'm inclined to think she isn't actually bred. But a picture will help determin this much better.


 This is why I was wondering about picures. I sure hope she is pregnant.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: DAY 152!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Update at end*



> I'll try to get a picture this afternoon.


Good plan :thumb:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Pics I got this afternoon-I look forward to your thoughts (I think) :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She doesn't look preggy to me. Looks like a normal virgin doe "udder" and her pooch doesn't look like one who is pregnant.

I'm interested on hearing what Lori thinks as well.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

COMPARISON-a pic I posted in June when she would have been at least 60 days bred....I had lots of congratulations at that point on my bred doe. I know-pics aren't always accurate...but anyway-for posterity! The lighting wasn't great tonight-but I can handle defeat...very humbly.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

hunny, I am sorry - but I don't think she is pregnant - there is no udder there at all....... sorry


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys-I've mentioned previously that the udder development is the only weird thing...and numerous times I've been told-don't worry-it could happen at the end! It's ok. I'm just fighting defeat here....


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh-and sorry for misleading you all. I really thought she was bred. Thanks for all of your useful information! I still love this site. Very beneficial to a person who owns goats.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

typically ff do wait till close to delivery to "fill" but they have some growth going on ..... and there is NO reason to be sorry .... i just feel bad ....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh-and sorry for misleading you all.


 I am sorry ...she isn't preggo.... 

No misleading what so ever..... at least now... you don't have to worry....... :hug:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Any chance this could have been a false pregnancy? The ligaments on this doe did undergo some change and she had a long gloppy strand of discharge/some sort of mucousal/watery substance. Just thinking out loud and wondering.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

False pregnancy is possible. Or she was just in heat with that discharge. 

Or I'm totally wrong and she is pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for looking into it kids-n-peeps. All that has been going on the last week or so is TOTALLY baffling. She had way too many pregnancy symptoms to not be pregnant. The whole whitish goo to the ground the other night was indeed strange as well. I guess I'll be moving on to spring kiddings. Don't think I will hold on to this doe though-she has reproduction issues for sure-and don't want to send that down the line.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Why do you say she has reproductive issues? Has this happened before? 

Just because one time she didn't settle on a spring breeding doesn't make her have reproductive issues. Spring breeddings are hard to settle.try again here this fall, she should take much easier. 

I had a do with a false pregnancy once. She had kidded fine at least twice before and then kidded with twins at least twice after that. So they do happen and are fluke things


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

We've been trying to breed her for a year now. I got her almost one year ago and have tried to breed her from day one. She also has had heat cycle issues where she would go into heat repeatedly week after week. The vet got involved and gave her a shot-she seemed to come back into heat normally on the next cycle. She cycled even another time after that (she was with a buck but it didn't take). We thought she was bred the second time (hence my second due date snafu with her), but apparently had this false pregnancy. She is three years old-and has never freshened. I asked the breeder after the issue started and he said he had never tried to breed her. Who really knows. The other doe I got from the same breeder has no problems being bred. I have read the breeding issue can be genetic. I'm just not sure...if it is genetic I'd hate to pass it down the line, you know? Anyone have expertise in this issue? If she had kidded before and now this is happening, I would have such a hesitation about trying to breed her again. We may try once more, but I'm just not sure. :shrug:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Got all my fingers & toes crossed for you,,, ray: ray: and thinking possitive thoughts for you and your sweet little girl,,, hope to hear soon of the sound of tiny hoofs and happy tails wagging from under their mom. :stars: :leap: and lots of pictures,,,,


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah yes I see, that is frustrating. As to it being genetic I have no idea since its not something I have experience with. Sorry no help there


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

l have read that the cystic ovaries can be hereditary . . . but even aside of that, I can totally see how frustrating and disappointing it is to not be able to get her bred. I'm sure if you decide to find another home for her that you'll be able to find her a great place


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I sure hope so. Someone out there hopefully would want a nice girl like her. JackieO will miss her, but I will hopefully find a good replacement...or a good one will find me...(**birthday coming up***) lol.... :cake:


----------

